# Phoenix Worms



## butterworms (Mar 27, 2006)

We are now stocking limited quantities of these should anyone be interested.

We also now provide ready made silkworm food along with the silkworms we already stock.

Many thanks

Ian
www.butterworms.co.uk


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

what can you feed the silkworms?


----------



## butterworms (Mar 27, 2006)

silkworms will eat mulberry leaves if available and fresh.

Alternatively we offer premaid silkworm chow if you wish to feed them on


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Someone looking for them

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/228814-calcium-worms.html#post3063441

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

I read elsewhere that DEFRA had banned the import of calcium/phoenix worms into the UK. Is this true or are these UK bred ?


----------



## butterworms (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi, 

My source at DEFRA gave me a full list of banned animals in the UK (when I was researching importing the hornworms for you peeps.

The Phoenix Worm is not banned from the UK, the supplies stoppped when pollywogs stopped selling phoenix worms, and initially they stopped the imports to here.

After Xmas, I have discussed with them to begin distribution to the UK once more, which should bring the prices right down.

With regards to the current stock. They are not phoenix worms, but the same thing (without the TM) which is why they are not sold in the phoenix worm boxes, or called it on the site. They are infact the same great food, just not with the known name.

Hope that this helps.

Ian
www.butterworms.co.uk


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

I have been breeding black soldier flies (adults of "calciworms", TM'ed as Phoenix worms by Dr Shepard) this year quite sucessfully. In the summer with my very small scale set up I was using around a pint of these as food for my lizards most days ! If you would be interested in buying maybe you could PM me with an idea of a price that you would be happy to pay for them.


----------

